
Ask HN: Show me why you chose to use a front end framework for your project - meesterdude
I would like to understand what technical benefits a frontend framework has been able to provide your project versus what can be done with server-side rendering.<p>A lot of sites i see on the internet seem like they could just as well be server side, so i wonder if maybe there are better examples out there that really leverage the technical benefits.
======
billconan
I’m still using jquery. I know it’s kinda old. But I’m not a designer, I have
to purchase templates to use. Most templates use jquery and bootstrap. I tried
mixing it with react, but there were compatibility issues.

I also considered using pure react or vue. But they don’t seem to have that
many ui components and I don’t have the energy to implement them myself.

